# argh!!!! wtf!!! ich or snail frys??



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

A couple days ago, i went to BA to buy a patch of hornworth plants to added to my betta tank.
I notice there were some snails on it, so i toid the guy: "i would like that plant, but not the snails" and he replies: "no prob, i'll shake them off".
Brought home the plants, put it inthe bucket of water and i start shaking the plants. I rinse them (w/ fresh tap water) then put them into my tank.

Later that eve, i was watching my tank and i notice a very tiny "white dots" size of sugar/salt grain on the hornworth.
So, i remove the hornworth from the tank and thinking "OMG, i just brought home ich". What make it worse, this morning, i notice this white dot organisms still in my tank and it literally capable of swimming.

If this is infact an ich parasites, how do i kill them all?? (It has not gotten to my fish yet).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

From my understanding, it's not possible to actually see free swimming ich without some type of magnification.

Could be something else...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

There's no way he could shake off snail eggs, they're sticky...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ich is a parisite and you would not see it swimming in your tank. If you think you may have ich raise the temp. of the water in your tank to 86F for about 5 days then slowly lower the temp. by about two degrees per day until back to where you want it to be.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, you will not be able to see the Ich parasite with your naked eye.

More likely, you just have copepods, which are harmless.


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

Any benefit factor to keep copepod?? Or are they harmless and useless at the same time??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Harmless and useless 

They indicate if you are overfeeding/if there is excess detritus however, as their population will explode if this is the case.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't say they are useless, as they are good food, although they won't last long in a tank with fish.


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

BillD said:


> I wouldn't say they are useless, as they are good food, although they won't last long in a tank with fish.


Will betta eat them??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

gkarmadibetta said:


> Will betta eat them??


Most likely


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

gkarmadibetta said:


> What make it worse, this morning, i notice this white dot organisms still in my tank and it literally capable of swimming.


Well, there's also the possibility of the white dots being snail larvae, which are called veligers. They're capable of swimming and in time become the pesky miniature snails.


----------

